# Insert



## Duckster (Sep 14, 2014)

I have purchased a new Dovetail jig and have realized that I need a Porter Cable type insert for my table router. The jig has a 3/4" aluminum insert that requires a 1 3/6" opening insert to accept the attachment. Does anyone know where I can find one. My jig won't get here until next week.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

What brand of router plate/ lift do you have?

I have a Jessem lift and bought this set of rings, http://www.amazon.com/JessEm-02025-4-Piece-Tab-Loc-Insert/dp/B00002266Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443404169&sr=8-1&keywords=jessem+router+lift+insert

If I understand your question the one second from the right is the piece you need?


----------



## Duckster (Sep 14, 2014)

I've got the Pro Benchdog D. 1 1/4" is the closest they have. I bought a blank. I may have to make my own.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It's easy to make your own. I usually use tempered hardboard. To fit a Porter Cable guide, start your hole with a hole saw the same size as the guide's flange. Only go in deep enough to take the flange. Finish the hole with a slightly smaller hole saw. I'm assuming you have a drill press. These are a bit challenging to do with a handheld drill. I'd use 1/4" hardboard.

You could also make the smaller hole first, then rout the flange ledge with a rabbeting bit that lets you cut a very narrow rabbet. But I think the first way is easiest.

Come to think of it, forstner bits would work well for this. Again, start with the larger bit, then finish with the smaller one.


----------

